# High Fiber Bread



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

Good morning all...wondering if someone here can help. I am looking for a really high fiber bread recipe. 
Thanks :lips:


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Qahtan (a member here) has posted lots of bread recipes. I'm sure if you do a search, you will find one of her delicious wholemeal bread recipes.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

I don't have any specific recipe, I juggle with my basic one, swapping some of my white flour for, multigrain, milled flax, I don't like whole flax seeds and if it is milled the oil is released from the seed. I tried oatmeal, organic large flake, first I soaked a cup of the oat flakes in hot water, then added that to my bread, but found that to be a waste of time, so now I use a cup of the 
dry rolled oats. 
Some times I go with toasted walnuts and walnut oil instead of butter, and Guinness or ale instead of water.
I find that you can do all manner of things to get a decent loaf of bread with so many varieties. Maybe cheese, maybe sweeter and dried fruit added, or some times made into rolls/buns.I do some times follow a recipe but basically it's the basic one jiggled. ;-)
Home milled whole wheat also gets a little malt added to the recipe. 
Remember that bread dough is it's own boss, if your recipe is right then the dough will rise when it is ready, not to any time. I just leave my dough in an oiled very large stainless steal bowl, also over the top of the dough, cover with a plastic bowl cover, those that look like a shower cap;-). it takes some where around an hour some times longer on the counter. qahtan

6 ½ cups flour plus or minus
3 cups water
1 tablespoon sugar
½ cup melted butter
1 ½ teaspoons salt
2 ½ teaspoons yeast or 1 ½ inch cube fresh yeast

The enclosed pictures to show you how it is when it goes in the oven.

placed dough in pan


ready to put in oven


oven spring


finished


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

qahtan,

thanks for the recipe, I'll give it a try...


----------



## cookie jim (Apr 24, 2007)

salliem; to a whole wheat recipie add a couple cups steamed brown rice,wheat bran and wheat germ. flax seed is a excellant choice,grind in a coffee mill. For health I also use soy letchethin and edible yeast obtained at the health food store..good cookin...cookie


----------

